# Tarjetas de sonido PCI



## moises95 (Ago 1, 2011)

Tengo 3 tarjetas PCI de sonido y voy a coenctar las 3 al ordenador, quiero hacer fucnionar a las 3 a la vez pero no se como hacerlo. Son tarjetas 2.0 stereo. ¿Y podria hacer algo para que por cada tarjeta fueren canales distintos, es decir, tarjeta 1: canal para los alatavoces delanteros, tarjeta 2: para los traseros, tarjeta 3: para el subwofoer y el central

¿Se puede hacer eso con 3 tarjetas pci 2.0?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

La verdad no, el sistema operativo, aunque reconozca las 3 tarjetas, solo direccionará el sonido a una sola de ellas...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La verdad no, el sistema operativo, aunque reconozca las 3 tarjetas, solo direccionará el sonido a una sola de ellas...



En Xp o 7 ocurre eso, ¿Sabes si en ubuntu es igual?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

Creo que si, de hecho tuve una tarjeta 5.1 en Ubuntu con cualquier controlador me la veia como 2.0


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Creo que si, de hecho tuve una tarjeta 5.1 en Ubuntu con cualquier controlador me la veia como 2.0



No, estamos hablando de varias tarjetas y que ubuntu te las junte para formar un 5.1


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2011)

Otrra vez intnetado invetar la polvora!!!!! no leiste que la polvora ya fue inventada?

Lee un poco sobre la arquitectura de un PC

El que te la reconosca no pasa por el sistema operativo, hay ciertas cosas que la maneja la bios, y por lo tanto asigna una IRQ a cada slot, y define un solo IRQ para tarjeta de audio asi que solo una recibira la información para el sonido.

De todas formas si el sistema reconcociera las tres le enviaria la misma información a las tres por lo tanto lo que vos estas pensando hacer no es posible para nada


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Otrra vez intnetado invetar la polvora!!!!! no leiste que la polvora ya fue inventada?
> 
> Lee un poco sobre la arquitectura de un PC
> 
> ...



Si eso lo se, pero tambien he leido algo de que se puede cambiar el IRQ


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2011)

Pero no se puede haber dos dispositivos con el mismo IRQ, aplica un poco de lógica, es muy simple la cosa


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Si eso lo se, pero tambien he leido algo de que se puede cambiar el IRQ


Asi es, incluso, las PCs actuales cambian automaticamente las IRQ, pero solo para que no entre en conflicto con el resto del hardware, pero no te da la seguridad de que puedas activar todas las salidas a la vez...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Pero no se puede haber dos dispositivos con el mismo IRQ, aplica un poco de lógica, es muy simple la cosa



¿Pero si a una tarjeta le pongo un IRQ, y a la otra Otro IRQ distinto?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Pero no se puede haber dos dispositivos con el mismo IRQ, aplica un poco de lógica, es muy simple la cosa


No tanto, en las PCs actuales, antes de iniciar el sistema operativo te da un listado del hardware instalado y el IRQ que está ocupando...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No tanto, en las PCs actuales, antes de iniciar el sistema operativo te da un listado del hardware instalado y el IRQ que está ocupando...



Ah, bueno, entonces dudas resueltas, y dejo de inventar la polvora ya


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Ah, bueno, entonces dudas resueltas, y dejo de inventar la polvora ya


Mejor inventa C4  vende esas 3 tarjetas y con ese dinero compras una con salida 5.1, no se, creo que yo que es mas facil 

Saludos...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Mejor inventa C4  vende esas 3 tarjetas y con ese dinero compras una con salida 5.1, no se, creo que yo que es mas facil
> 
> Saludos...



Bueno, eso si es verdad, mejor vender los materiales de invencion a inventar de nuevo la polvora  ya esta inventada y sin complicaciones, que la venden echa .

A una cosa, tengo varias de ellas con un integrado TDA de 6w 6w, pero me saca unicamente sonido Mono ¿Porque?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> A una cosa, tengo varias de ellas con un integrado TDA de 6w 6w, pero me saca unicamente sonido Mono ¿Porque?


Ese amplificador en esas tarjetas era exclusivamente para el PC Speaker


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ese amplificador en esas tarjetas era exclusivamente para el PC Speaker



pc speaker? Un altavoz metido dentro de la caja del ordenador? O como es eso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> pc speaker? Un altavoz metido dentro de la caja del ordenador? O como es eso.


Precisamente... Algunos cases traen un altavoz, ahora casi no se ven sino en los equipos de marca...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2011)

Habían tarjetas ISA con salida "line out" y "spkr out" sobre las que se podían montar sin mas unos pequeños altavoces sin amplificar, lo que no se es si llegaron a existir así en PCI, me suena que no.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No tanto, en las PCs actuales, antes de iniciar el sistema operativo te da un listado del hardware instalado y el IRQ que está ocupando...


Eso no tiene que ver con mi respuesta, no te permite poner dos IRQ a dos dispositios, en algunos toma e ignora el otro y en otros mother se produce un conflicto

De echo de manea standad a cada slot PCI le asigna una IRQ, entra al bios de tu máquina e intenta poner la misma IRQ a dos slot PCI y fijate que hace



Scooter dijo:


> Habían tarjetas ISA con salida "line out" y "spkr out" sobre las que se podían montar sin mas unos pequeños altavoces sin amplificar, lo que no se es si llegaron a existir así en PCI, me suena que no.


El slot isa manejaba más corriene que el PCI, por lo que la salida teniia un microamplificador el que permitia exitar directamente dos parlantes como decis.

Al aparecer el PCI solo manejan señal

Aqui tengo un sound blaster de llas que decis y tiiene el amplificador integrado


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso no tiene que ver con mi respuesta, no te permite poner dos IRQ a dos dispositios, en algunos toma e ignora el otro y en otros mother se produce un conflicto


Tienes razon, habia leido mal  Con respecto a lo que dices, quisiera agregar que todo depende del diseño del hardware, algunas tarjetas madre permiten el uso de IRQs compartidas, siendo el sistema operativo quien administre estas direcciones.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Tienes razon, habia leido mal  Con respecto a lo que dices, quisiera agregar que todo depende del diseño del hardware, algunas tarjetas madre permiten el uso de IRQs compartidas, siendo el sistema operativo quien administre estas direcciones.



¿De que sirve compartir las irq?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> ¿De que sirve compartir las irq?


sirve para que los fabricantes hagan alarde de su asaña y crear una latencia enorme entre dispositivos  Aparte de eso, evita los conflictos que conllevaría que 2 o mas dispositivos en el hardware tengan el mismo IRQ...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> sirve para que los fabricantes hagan alarde de su asaña y crear una latencia enorme entre dispositivos  Aparte de eso, evita los conflictos que conllevaría que 2 o mas dispositivos en el hardware tengan el mismo IRQ...



¿Que es la latencia entre dispositivos? Pero el comparitr una IRQ suena a una para dos dispotivos.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2011)

Claro que SI se puede compartir una IRQ!!!
Lo que NO se puede compartir es una DMA o una Memory Adress.

Lo demás es magia de software y un poco de hardware. Los IRQ mas compartidos en aquellos años donde no existia el plug&play es el 5,7,11 y 12, donde incluso una tarjeta de red y una tarjeta de sonido compartian la IRQ 5.
La mala idea era compartirlo con el puerto paralelo por lento, incluso si estaba con la tarjeta de audio, al mandar imprimir, en el mejor de los casos, el audio sonaba cortado, o incluso llegando a inhibir totalmente el sistema. Ya era cuestiones mas de maña que de ciencia.
Pero con los nuevos standares de PCI y de PCI express, eso quedo en la historia.
Todo eso quedo relegado a los que diseñamos hardware y programadores de drivers. El usuario mortal ya no tiene por que ni si quiera saber que existen esos parámetros.

Por otro lado en la ultima pregunta que voy a responder, el IRQ y el Memory Adress puede ser modificado Si y solo Si el driver lo permite. Pero ya es una cuestion de software y no de hardware.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> ¿Que es la latencia entre dispositivos? Pero el comparitr una IRQ suena a una para dos dispotivos.


La latencia es el tiempo de respuesta en la comunicacion entre dispositivos, entre mayor sea la latencia, obviamente la comunicación será mas lenta...


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2011)

Asi como lo que se tarda la rata en contestar, cuando esta enjaulado... jajajaja


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 10, 2011)

Completando lo que dice el amigo *antiworldx*, envío captura de comparticion de interrupciones bajo XP.
Como se verá, el historico limite de 16 interrupciones "hardware" (o cableadas) se rompio agregando nuevas interrupciones software.

Respecto de las latencias voy a hacer alguna corrección, son casi absolutamente despreciables, el hecho que hace que importe depende del dispositivo en la ventana de actuación al que el controlador de interrupciones le cedió el bus, dispositivo lento=reingreso tardío para transmision al bus. *NO recuerdo bien*, pero la ventana tenia (antiguamente) 0,1 microsegundo de ancho, en esos tiempos el micro y la mayoría de la logica quedaban en suspensión cuando el controlador ponía en "escucha" el bus o en escritura no se conocia el *Tri State*. Ahora toda la logica sigue su trabajo dejando a los controladores "locales" arbitrando las transferencias inter-dispositivos hasta que pone en un buffer los datos aguardando su ventana de transmision, es común que el Polling del bus se ejecute varias veces por dispositivo haciendo que el dispositivo nunca tenga que esperar (al menos esa es la idea central).

Para los dispositivos altamente demandantes o de maxima prioridad se usa el DMA que no es posible compartir como lo señalaron.

Lo que me parece que no se entendió o no se vió la necesidad de aclaración que lo planteado por el creador del hilo no es posible porque se parte de una fuente de sonido multiple (es multiple porque el usuario quiere enviar la correspondiente info para cada frente de audio a cada placa)


> tarjeta 1: canal para los alatavoces delanteros, tarjeta 2: para los traseros, tarjeta 3: para el subwofoer y el central


 Aqui se impone una pregunta, quien decodifica/equaliza los canales?

Las 3 placas de sonido pueden coexistir perfectamente, pero cada placa podrá reproducir la tarea que le dé cada programa preparado para esto.

Aclarando lo anterior:
1 placa de sonido es parte del sistema de audio de Windows.
La segunda placa, si bien está detectada la debe manejar un programa de audio para Dj.
Lo mismo para la tercera.

En mi caso solo prové con 2 placas, con 3 no tenía sentido.

Recordar que las interrupciones HARDWARE 0,1,8 y 13 son privativas del sistema y no se pueden cambiar/mapear y NO se comparten, quedan por lo tanto 12 lineas hardware (IRQs) para que se arreglen........

Los canales DMA (acceso directo a memoria) son 4 de los cuales 0 al 2 son usables, el cuarto canal se usa para hacer un cascade al segundo controlador DMA.

.-


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 11, 2011)

user300, si solo quieres un sistema 5.1, olvidate de las 3 placas, y pensá en comprar una placa dedicada.
Pero si te dedicas a la música, y quieres escuchar 5.1, se puede usar las 3, solo que tu máquina va a sufrir muuuuchooo... Yo lo hice con la onboard y una PCI, y pude grabar en 4 canales (mono), y a la vez, tenía 4 salidas (o 2 estéreos) para escuchar.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El slot isa manejaba más corriene que el PCI, por lo que la salida teniia un microamplificador el que permitia exitar directamente dos parlantes como decis.
> 
> Al aparecer el PCI solo manejan señal
> 
> Aqui tengo un sound blaster de llas que decis y tiiene el amplificador integrado



Pues es una lástima porque era tremendamente práctico.


----------

